# Mes 30 died,  need replacement



## acd4476 (Apr 6, 2019)

My MES 30 finally gave out. Working fine and about 4 hrs in the heating element broke. Not a bad run of 9 years I tossed the meat but now looking for a new smoker. Trying to decide if I want another electric or pellet grill. I thought about a stick  burner but to much with with two under 4 @ home. I'd welcome any suggestions thank you!


----------



## normanaj (Apr 6, 2019)

If you're sure its the element why not just replace it?
This is a great place to find parts:
https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/gasgrillparts/brands/masterbuilt/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm waiting for good reviews on the newest MES 40 with the Boiling coil on top.  Pellet Smokers like the Pit Bosso Copperhead 5 and 7  are getting pretty good reviews and are reasonably priced. I wand a Pellet Grill but all the research I have done says you need to spend $1000-$2000 or plan on having problems...JJ


----------



## skidog (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm not sure that's really true chefjimmy. I've had my GMG Davy Crockett for 2 years and have had zero problems. Sits outside all year and has always had pellets in it. Just fired it up last weekend after sitting for 2 months when it seemed we couldn't get above 10*. Uncovered it, turned it on and walked away, came back and it's puffing smoke and getting up to temp. Threw a butt on and ran it for 9 hours at 225* never missed a beat. I also have a Copperhead but haven't done much on it yet. Just Jerky. I only picked it up cause it was 199 bucks and you can't really pass on a deal like that. Plus I did want something bigger for when needed. Wait till next fall or spring and watch Brickseek and maybe you can snatch one for a decent price. Some people only paid 109 dollars for the Copperhead.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2019)

ACD,
If you’re looking for another MES, the Generation #2.5 is the best one out there. IMHO

Bear


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I'll check out the 2.5. I saw Masterbuilt is going to release a newer smoker/rotisserie and debated waiting for that.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 6, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll check out the 2.5. I saw Masterbuilt is going to release a newer smoker/rotisserie and debated waiting for that.


Been considering the 130P (only at Lowe’s) that has the top broiling element. Not sure if it has the ‘Bear mods’ Masterbuilt did incorporate in the Gen 2.5 unit(s)?  And any idea how soon they’ll release the new 40 to which you refer?


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 6, 2019)

No idea when it's going to get released. Likely right after I buy a new one


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 6, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> No idea when it's going to get released. Likely right after I buy a new one


Well please hurry up so we both don’t have to say that


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2019)

Skidog, I have no doubt you have had a great experience. The most frequently bashed Pellet Grills are the Traegers. Yet look at any thread, on here or a Pellet Grill forum, and ten guys will say their's is nothing but trouble. Then there is always one or two that praise theirs as being trouble free.
I want a Pellet Grill and have been researching for a couple of years now, mostly 'cause that's all I can do being broke. There are Lemons and Diamonds from every company but statistically there are far fewer complaints about a $1000 Rectec or GMG Jim Bowie than $300-$600 Traeger, Pit Boss or Camp Chef. Compare those $1000 grills to the $2000 MAK 2 Star General or a $5000 Memphis Elite and there are virtually Zero complaint or issues. Granted, there are a hundred Traegers sold for every MAK 2, so you are going to see more Lemon Reviews. But you get what you pay for. I realize, often it is easier to find $500 every year or two then come up with $2000 once and done. As I am getting older and having more health issues, I can no longer Tinker or Repair mechanical stuff that stops working. I have to research, plan, negotiate with my wife then Buy once and Cry once, for the benefit of being trouble free...JJ


----------



## Jonok (Apr 6, 2019)

In the interim, open the little panel on the back of your old smoker, verify that yours, like almost everyone else’s with a “bad element” has one of the connectors burned off the end of the wire, replace the connector as appropriate, and enjoy a functional smoker while you look for a new one.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 6, 2019)

I see the Grills Grill Silverbac now has a new model with PID. Any owners out there ?


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 6, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Skidog, I have no doubt you have had a great experience. The most frequently bashed Pellet Grills are the Traegers. Yet look at any thread, on here or a Pellet Grill forum, and ten guys will say their's is nothing but trouble. Then there is always one or two that praise theirs as being trouble free.
> I want a Pellet Grill and have been researching for a couple of years now, mostly 'cause that's all I can do being broke. There are Lemons and Diamonds from every company but statistically there are far fewer complaints about a $1000 Rectec or GMG Jim Bowie than $300-$600 Traeger, Pit Boss or Camp Chef. Compare those $1000 grills to the $2000 MAK 2 Star General or a $5000 Memphis Elite and there are virtually Zero complaint or issues. Granted, there are a hundred Traegers sold for every MAK 2, so you are going to see more Lemon Reviews. But you get what you pay for. I realize, often it is easier to find $500 every year or two then come up with $2000 once and done. As I am getting older and having more health issues, I can no longer Tinker or Repair mechanical stuff that stops working. I have to research, plan, negotiate with my wife then Buy once and Cry once, for the benefit of being trouble free...JJ


Yes, can find examples of praise and damnation heaped on every one of them. And no one single design that can do everything equally superlatively relative to other designs. 

Just as there is no one perfect boat for all uses, either live with  compromises or buy three or four


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll check out the 2.5. I saw Masterbuilt is going to release a newer smoker/rotisserie and debated waiting for that.




I never held much store in a Rotisserie inside a closed smoker.
The meats in my MES get indirect heat from ALL SIDES at all times.
Rotisseries on an open grill cause Direct heat to hit one side of a Roast, and the rotation causes all of the roast to get that direct heat.
So I see no advantage to a rotisserie in a smoker, other than if any juices inside travel around inside due to the rotation, but I believe that to be very little if any.

Bear


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 6, 2019)

How's the 2.5 with chips? I had a ampns for my 30 and never could keep it lit. Ended up buying the mes smoker attachment so I didn't have to add chips every hour


----------



## Jonok (Apr 6, 2019)

If anything, the loader on my 40” 2.5 is a little shorter (lower capacity) than on my previous MESs.
My current mod (outlined in another post) seems to work very well though.  Put in a few chunks of wood at the beginning of a cook, and it lasts 8-12 hrs.
The temp control on the 2.5 is better than I’ve seen on other iterations.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> How's the 2.5 with chips? I had a ampns for my 30 and never could keep it lit. Ended up buying the mes smoker attachment so I didn't have to add chips every hour




I haven’t tried chips or anything in the built in smoke generator of any of my MES 40s in 9 years, since Todd invented the Amazing Smokers.
It’s just not a good idea for the same heating element that heats a smoker to also burn the chips.
It just doesn’t work good, like an amazing smoker.
If you are at a high elevation, you should use the Tube.
If you are not at a high elevation, you should learn where to put the tray in the model MES you have, and learn to light it properly.
And as a last result, you can build a Mailbox Mod for your AMNPS.
It’s so nice to be able to get up to 11 hours of perfect smoke without touching anything.

Bear


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 7, 2019)

I tried everything in the MES to get the pellets to stay lit and nothing worked. Place on the rack to the left if the heating element with the chip tray pulled out an inch to leaving it out completely. Still nothing worked. If I cold smoked bacon and left the door lightly latched it worked beautifully. Just not enough air.   I thought about the mailbox mod and ended up just deciding to get masterbuilt attachment for chips.   Is the 230g a 2.5 gen?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2019)

Below is a little about each one, and the bottom one tells how to tell which is which. Once I know which one you have I can help you with placement.

Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)

MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> I tried everything in the MES to get the pellets to stay lit and nothing worked. Place on the rack to the left if the heating element with the chip tray pulled out an inch to leaving it out completely. Still nothing worked. If I cold smoked bacon and left the door lightly latched it worked beautifully. Just not enough air.   I thought about the mailbox mod and ended up just deciding to get masterbuilt attachment for chips.   Is the 230g a 2.5 gen?




I just looked up a 230G to see what it was (I don’t try to memorize the hundreds of model numbers):
Yes it is the same as a Gen #2.5, so the best place I’ve found for the AMNPS is to put it on the bottom rack, all the way to the right, just above the “Empty” Water Pan.
Then pull the chip dumper out about 3”, and rotate it 180°. This should let plenty of air to flow past the AMNPS. Make sure it isn’t below any dripping meat,without a cover above it.

Bear


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> I tried everything in the MES to get the pellets to stay lit and nothing worked. Place on the rack to the left if the heating element with the chip tray pulled out an inch to leaving it out completely. Still nothing worked. If I cold smoked bacon and left the door lightly latched it worked beautifully. Just not enough air.   I thought about the mailbox mod and ended up just deciding to get masterbuilt attachment for chips.   Is the 230g a 2.5 gen?


Your pellets could be part of the issue. I can’t burn cherry pellets alone in my 6” tube, just won’t burn. If I mix (50/50) with hickory or pecan then they will burn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2019)

Murray said:


> Your pellets could be part of the issue. I can’t burn cherry pellets alone in my 6” tube, just won’t burn. If I mix (50/50) with hickory or pecan then they will burn.




Yup—-Cherry are the only Pellets I can’t burn in my AMNPS.(Tray)
If I want Cherry Smoke I use Dust.

Bear


----------



## Pilot Bird (Apr 8, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> How's the 2.5 with chips? I had a ampns for my 30 and never could keep it lit. Ended up buying the mes smoker attachment so I didn't have to add chips every hour


I’ve had the same problem, and I tried again last night adjusting the placement as suggested by another posting. That left me with two of the four racks available for smoking. I was able to smoke 3 8 pound butts. After two hours they went out, I took out the amps and refilled with new pellets. I relit them, opened the vent all the way and pulled the chip loader half way out. The pellets stayed lit for about 6 hours, (until gone). The meat was drier (more crust less real bark) and not as smoky as it has been with the chip loader. The improvement over just using the stock chip hasn’t improved the quality of the product. And isn’t as set it and forget it as I had hoped it would be.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2019)

Pilot Bird said:


> I’ve had the same problem, and I tried again last night adjusting the placement as suggested by another posting. That left me with two of the four racks available for smoking. I was able to smoke 3 8 pound butts. After two hours they went out, I took out the amps and refilled with new pellets. I relit them, opened the vent all the way and pulled the chip loader half way out. The pellets stayed lit for about 6 hours, (until gone). The meat was drier (more crust less real bark) and not as smoky as it has been with the chip loader. The improvement over just using the stock chip hasn’t improved the quality of the product. And isn’t as set it and forget it as I had hoped it would be.




Sometimes it takes a while to get the hang of it.
There are so many variables.
You don’t say where you’re from, in your Profile, so I can’t tell if you have an elevation problem.
Other Tips:
Fill AMNPS to about 1/4” to 3/8” from top of walls.
Be sure Pellets are dry.
Put AMNPS in proper place—-That place depends on which Generation your MES is.
Light one end on AMNPS. Let the flame burn out on it’s own. Every time the flame goes out in the first 20 minutes or so, relight it. After a few times you should be able to make the flame come back by blowing on the Red Cigar-like cherry in the burning pellets. I keep coming back to mine, doing this until I have a good thick Cherry in the bottom of the pellets. This takes anywhere between 20 to 30 minutes. Then I blow out the flame & put the AMNPS in place.
Keep your top vent open 100%.

When the AMNPS is burning properly, I can see the smoke in the chamber, looking through the window in my door, but the smoke is not so heavy that I can’t see the meat through the smoke. This would be too much smoke If I couldn’t see through it.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2019)

Until you get used to it, just leave the chip loader out altogether and top vent wide open.  I fooled around with placement and don't think it matters.  I put the tray on bottom shelf right and place foiled drip/water pan above it to protect it from drippings.  What matters the most to me is lighting it and process is similar to Bear.  I fire up the MES and proceed to load the tray and light.  I use MAPP gas and blast it 5s and walk away a few moments to get meat/clean up/etc.  I do this 3 times and by the 3rd time the tray has a flame that cannot be put out unless you blow it out.  I do that and then load into MES which is up to temps by now.  There have been a few times where it putter out but 90% of the time it is set and forget.  I think most guys rush lighting it and it doesn't get a proper start.


----------



## Pilot Bird (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks, more experimentation needed.


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2019)

I place my unlit pellets/tube in the smoker while I’m preheating. Makes a difference for burn rate and ease of lighting, compared to cold smoke.


----------



## jdkimbro (Apr 9, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> How's the 2.5 with chips? I had a ampns for my 30 and never could keep it lit. Ended up buying the mes smoker attachment so I didn't have to add chips every hour



I had EXACTLY the same problem. I could not, for the life of me, keep my a-maze-n pellet tray lit in my MES 30. My friend told me to microwave the pellets first, to dry them out; but I don’t own a microwave. 

Today, I picked up the cold smoker attachment and could not be happier. 

I wish I had purchased it at the same time I bought my smoker.


----------



## Pilot Bird (Apr 10, 2019)

Murray said:


> I place my unlit pellets/tube in the smoker while I’m preheating. Makes a difference for burn rate and ease of lighting, compared to cold smoke.


Sounds like a plan. I’ll give it a try and the idea below with the microwave. Thank you very much.


----------



## Pilot Bird (Apr 10, 2019)

jdkimbro said:


> I had EXACTLY the same problem. I could not, for the life of me, keep my a-maze-n pellet tray lit in my MES 30. My friend told me to microwave the pellets first, to dry them out; but I don’t own a microwave.
> 
> Today, I picked up the cold smoker attachment and could not be happier.
> 
> ...


----------



## ameskimo1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I see the Grills Grill Silverbac now has a new model with PID. Any owners out there ?


Winter, I have the Silverbac (and absolutely love it) with the regular controller and am not anticipating upgrading but I also just got it at Christmas, so not really a need to replace the controller at this time. That being said, the folks on the facebook fan page that have upgraded to the PID have great things to say - it gives you the option of using PID or non.


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 15, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> Well please hurry up so we both don’t have to say that


I bought a new masterbuilt last Sunday the 7th today the 400 series was released  you're welcome


----------



## zwiller (Apr 15, 2019)

Congrats!  Great looking smoker.  I gotta ask, how much?


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh. Sorry  I bought a gen 2.5 pro series.  The newest model I wad going to wait on but decided I couldn't wait was released today  I saw its listed for $499 and that's without the broiler. That's sold separately. At $499 im actually not disappointed in my purchase  I'd put $500 towards a RecTec before an electric.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> Oh. Sorry  I bought a gen 2.5 pro series.  The newest model I wad going to wait on but decided I couldn't wait was released today  I saw its listed for $499 and that's without the broiler. That's sold separately. At $499 im actually not disappointed in my purchase  I'd put $500 towards a RecTec before an electric.




I think, Like Myself, You will be very happy with that Generation #2.5.
Congrats.

Bear


----------



## PAS (Apr 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup—-Cherry are the only Pellets I can’t burn in my AMNPS.(Tray)
> If I want Cherry Smoke I use Dust.
> 
> Bear


  Lumber Jack offers a Fruitwood blend of 80% cherry and 20% apple.  Anyone tried these to see if they are a problem burning?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2019)

PAS said:


> Lumber Jack offers a Fruitwood blend of 80% cherry and 20% apple.  Anyone tried these to see if they are a problem burning?




I never have tried any Lumber Jack pellets, but when I really want Cherry Smoke I just use Cherry Dust.
It's only the Straight Cherry Pellets that are the problem.
Todd & I discussed this problem 8 years ago, and I believe it comes from the oils in Cherry Wood.
In cabinetmaking we call the black streaks in Cherry Wood "Pitch Pockets".

Bear


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Giving it a first run today and must say I'm not impressed. I haven't hit above 230 with it at at 275 and its been on 3 hrs. As far as I've seen it hasn't cycled on/off either which means itll just burn thru the element like the last one. It is 40 and windy but I've put it in a sheltered location  Any ideas? Is it s lemon?


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2019)

Nothing loaded in it?  Seems off.  You have another t stat in there?


----------



## Jonok (Apr 20, 2019)

Are you using an extension cord, and have you checked your outlet voltage with a multimeter?


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

No extension cord. I've got my maverick in there  Its hit 231 the unit reads 226


----------



## Jonok (Apr 20, 2019)

Vents and chip loader are closed?


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Vents and chip loader are closed?


Yep.  On my initial burn off I had no issues   I'm not sure what's going on


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2019)

So you got some meat loaded in there?


----------



## Jonok (Apr 20, 2019)

When you open the door with the “heating” light on, is the element the usual red/orange color?
If you have a multimeter with a tong tester, you can see if it’s pulling the expected amperage at the cord.


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

zwiller said:


> So you got some meat loaded in there?


Yes. Put the a 9lb butt in when it hit 220. Smoker had been on for a good hour.


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> When you open the door with the “heating” light on, is the element the usual red/orange color?
> If you have a multimeter with a tong tester, you can see if it’s pulling the expected amperage at the cord.


No multimeter here


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2019)

I say chillax a bit.  While I think something is off (1hr to 220F) your temps aren't too bad.  It could just be the wind.  REALLY windy here and I am somewhat close to you.  Also, very typical for the smoker to struggle a bit during the initial load.  Has to overcome the thermal mass of but and there's is also some evaporative cooling.  Hopefully the temps climb.  Gonna go drag mine out and do the canadian bacon for Easter brunch.  Nasty out!


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Yea I'm holding right around 225-230 which is a good range for a butt but I like around 250 to speed it up. Hopefully when it's not as chilly/windy itll perform where I wont need it set at 275 to hold in this range


----------



## Jonok (Apr 20, 2019)

So I assume you’re using the stock chip loader, is it making some smoke?

If its not, but the smoker heats up some, it almost has to be a power supply problem.
If it is smoking, it is probably the wind. I can’t see how the element could “partly” fail.
Sorry you’re having trouble.


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> So I assume you’re using the stock chip loader, is it making some smoke?
> 
> If its not, but the smoker heats up some, it almost has to be a power supply problem.
> If it is smoking, it is probably the wind. I can’t see how the element could “partly” fail.
> Sorry you’re having trouble.


 Yep using the stock chip smoker  Didn't want to mess with the pellets today in the amnps


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2019)

Whew, nastier that I thought...  I am the exact opposite,  I have no desire to feed chips every half hour in this weather.  Looks like it will warm up a bit soon.  Good luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2019)

Any big foil pans or aluminum foil in the smoker?
Where in the smoker is your Maverick probe?

Bear


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Any big foil pans or aluminum foil in the smoker?
> Where in the smoker is your Maverick probe?
> 
> Bear


One big foil pan on the bottom rack to catch drippings. The probe is in the middle  dropped down thru the vent


----------



## Jonok (Apr 20, 2019)

Is the element cycling? (Heating light turning on and off?)


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Is the element cycling? (Heating light turning on and off?)


It is now. It wasnt originally


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2019)

So you hit your temp then right now that it is cycling?


----------



## acd4476 (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes. I turned it down to 250 when it hit that after about 4 hrs


----------

